# Delta Kitchen Faucet



## CONNOLE1056 (May 22, 2009)

I have a Delta kitchen faucet that was leaking. I replaced the rings and springs that were in a kit I bought. About two days later when I turned the faucet on no water came out! After I removed the handle and the ball I checked to see if the water would come up, and it did. The problem is that as soon as I put the metal cap over that white plastic shield the water stops. I do not know the plumbing name for the shield but it is the one that has a small notch on the left and goes on right before the metal. It is very odd because when the metal is removed and I turn the water back on the water comes out. There is not an obstruction in the faucet and I have replaced the handle. The water sounds like it is going to come on and then seems to just stop. I hope you know what I mean-there is a sound in the pipe or faucet when I turn the water back on under the sink and move the handle, but then nothing comes out. It seems like something that should be easy to fix, but every time I put the metal over the shield the water ceases to flow. I will appreciate any help!


----------



## CONNOLE1056 (May 22, 2009)

Sorry, to add to this faucet dilemma-I have looked at all the tutorials on the web I can find and had someone else look at the faucet and we cannot figure out what we are doing wrong. The person who helped me used to replace these regularly in his rentals, so he was knowledgeable with the process. Thanks!


----------



## Redwood (May 22, 2009)

Unscrew the aerator and see what happens.

Also please try the side sprayer...


----------



## CONNOLE1056 (May 22, 2009)

I replaced the aerator and the sprayer has not worked in 12 years!!!


----------



## locknut (May 22, 2009)

Make sure the ball is positioned properly.  If its slot do not line up with the opening below it, water could be blocked all the time.  Water flows thru the ball slot as it meets and varies its position over the hot/cold ports.


----------



## Redwood (May 22, 2009)

You replaced the aerator before or after the problem began?
Has the diverter been taken out?

For the ball not to be lined up right the alignment pin would have to be broken off and the handle would simply rotate.

Something is blocking the flow within the faucet if you have water to under the ball.


----------



## kok328 (May 22, 2009)

Could it be that you have your springs and/or seals upside down or did you grab the wrong kit for your model?


----------



## CONNOLE1056 (May 22, 2009)

I have checked everything you all mentioned. It did work for a few days and then something caused it to stop. I cannot see where there is a block. I have even resorted to putting things in wrong just to see whether what I think is wrong is actually the correct placement! (hope that makes sense)
Does anyone know how the metal cover could be blocked?? It is just  so annoying. I keep thinking this time it is going to work..." and of course it does not. I had another person look at it today. An amateur, but someone who has changed these things a few times nonetheless. I don't see how that metal thing could block it. I make sure everything is lined up when I screw it on, and nothing. I hate to pay someone on a holiday weekend, for something that is likely a 5 minute job!!


----------



## Redwood (May 22, 2009)

kok328 said:


> Could it be that you have your springs and/or seals upside down or did you grab the wrong kit for your model?



None of those things would cause water not to come out...
Fail to shut off would be what would happen...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 22, 2009)

(Wouldn't it be something if the sprayer works now instead.)

I know this sounds like a "cop out" answer, but I'd phone Delta's 1-800 customer service phone number.

If this problem has happened to you, it's undoubtedly happened to other people, and the people answering the phones at Delta would know who's the most knowledgeable amongst them, and he/she'd be the most likely person on the planet to know the cause and cure.


----------



## Redwood (May 23, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> (Wouldn't it be something if the sprayer works now instead.)



It's highly possible. There are very few places that the water could be being held back...

The diverter and the aerator are about it.

I firmly believe that you will get the same answer from Delta.


----------



## cre8tivman68 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am sure the poster has called Delta, but in case anyone else wants to know:  Make sure that while all parts are out of the valve to turn a bucket upside down over the faucet and turn the hot and cold water supplies back on for about 30 seconds.  This will flush out any mineral debris that may be clogging the valve.  It is imperative to use genuine Delta parts for the repair.  The parts are patented and manufactured to very exact specifications and off brand parts will never work right.  I work for Delta customer service and run into this every day.


----------

